# Burton Cartel Strap questions



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Pics would help. I currently have 3 pairs of size 10 boots, they all fit on the 2nd to last ankle strap hole and 3rd to last toe cap hole. Size 11 boots maxes out the ankle strap but still has 1 left on the toe cap. That's for both Reflex and EST medium Cartels. Ankle strap set in the middle hole, and the EST's only have 1 option hah.


----------



## Dessiato (Jan 19, 2016)

Phedder said:


> Pics would help. I currently have 3 pairs of size 10 boots, they all fit on the 2nd to last ankle strap hole and 3rd to last toe cap hole. Size 11 boots maxes out the ankle strap but still has 1 left on the toe cap. That's for both Reflex and EST medium Cartels. Ankle strap set in the middle hole, and the EST's only have 1 option hah.


I unfortunately can't provide pics right now, thinking about it the problem is that I am stuck with bulkier older burton boots for one more ride, it's probably just super bulky on the toe end of the boot.

I was just wondering if it's going to end up being better for me to have it on the very end hole and get a few more notches in while being slightly off center, or have it centered but a very tight fit on the notches.

Another good question is how far back do you have the highback set? I just have mine at stock settings in the middle and I never thought about sliding that back? Do you figure that will help?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have size 10.5 boots and 3 pair of Cartels. 2M & 1L. I've found that the straps fit better & center on my boots better once I swapped the L straps on to the med base and vise versa! Prior to doing so, the toe & ankle strap were not centering properly over my boots when tightened. Now they are. (Btw, my boots are 32 ST Boas!) Just a thought! :grin:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Also on the ladder part of the toe strap you can move it forward from teh bottom if you havent done already.

A caveat (the only one imo) to plastic unibody bindings is the limit in size adjustments.

I'm lucky to wear 9s, 10s will fit on the large size of a med, its a narrow window, I like Chomperz suggestion.


----------



## Slixter (Dec 19, 2015)

Dessiato said:


> I unfortunately can't provide pics right now, thinking about it the problem is that I am stuck with bulkier older burton boots for one more ride, it's probably just super bulky on the toe end of the boot.
> 
> I was just wondering if it's going to end up being better for me to have it on the very end hole and get a few more notches in while being slightly off center, or have it centered but a very tight fit on the notches.
> 
> Another good question is how far back do you have the highback set? I just have mine at stock settings in the middle and I never thought about sliding that back? Do you figure that will help?


Burton has really slimmed down on their boots. Up until this year I was riding an old pair of Rulers... Jumped to a new pair this season and went down a full size to 9 from 10s. My old pair weren't really built for cap straps as they had a fat toe on them like you described. I rode a Large binding before but was able to drop to the Medium Malavitas this year without any strap problems. Changing up boots can definitely help.


----------



## Dessiato (Jan 19, 2016)

Slixter said:


> Burton has really slimmed down on their boots. Up until this year I was riding an old pair of Rulers... Jumped to a new pair this season and went down a full size to 9 from 10s. My old pair weren't really built for cap straps as they had a fat toe on them like you described. I rode a Large binding before but was able to drop to the Medium Malavitas this year without any strap problems. Changing up boots can definitely help.


That's definitely the plan! I didn't know better so I bought board/bindings first and was renting some crappy bulky burton boots. Thankfully that will change on friday and I will be buying a pair of vans v66 boots which wore very nicely for me, plus they are a much, much smaller boot too!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I know with my size 10s I can't get a large Burton binding to center. Prior to reflex I could use either medium or large. Medium was the better fit, but large would work if the price was right. The reflex disc only has three mounting holes compared to give on the old discs. I'm always heel heavy in a large reflex binding.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Same thing here with large Cartels and size 11.5 boots are heel heavy. I'm maxed on the disc setting and needed just a little more to get the boot centered. So I used the highback rotator piece with the screw. I set it to bring the highback forward the rest of the way to get my boot centered. If you try it make sure you check that your highback doesn't fall inside the heel loop when its up. It'll require some finesse. There was one old post where a member mentioned doing this.

You guys with the Cartel Reflex centering issues try this yet? Nothings broken or stripped yet.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

bksdds said:


> Same thing here with large Cartels and size 11.5 boots are heel heavy. I'm maxed on the disc setting and needed just a little more to get the boot centered. So I used the highback rotator piece with the screw. I set it to bring the highback forward the rest of the way to get my boot centered. If you try it make sure you check that your highback doesn't fall inside the heel loop when its up. It'll require some finesse. There was one old post where a member mentioned doing this.
> 
> You guys with the Cartel Reflex centering issues try this yet? Nothings broken or stripped yet.


Yep, tried it. Couldn't pull it off. I had the highback completely off of the heelcup and still couldn't get centered. Even with the old 5 hole discs, it took every bit of adjustment to get 10s to center.


----------

